# What happened to everyone?



## Brasso (Aug 14, 2019)

Admittedly I haven't logged into here in a while, but where has everyone gone? The board has almost no activity anymore.

Rob


----------



## nightshade (Aug 14, 2019)

Well, I'm not gonna post if you ain't here... 
Welcome back! I discovered the latest in night vision gear, it's evolving nicely.


----------



## Nitroz (Aug 14, 2019)

Maybe the Facebook group has taken some traffic away? 

I prefer the forum myself. I'm still here though. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## archimedes (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes, I think that "social media" behemoths have absorbed a lot of traffic that might otherwise have gone to many small and specialized hobby forums.

I've moved this thread to The Cafe for further discussion, as OP is not really a "New Member" (and probably needs no introduction) ...


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Aug 14, 2019)

I still check CPF daily, but have slowed way down on flashlights. The cool stuff is too dang expensive for me these days. And agree, facebook has taken traffic from CPF for sure.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 14, 2019)

Brasso said:


> Admittedly I haven't logged into here in a while, but where has everyone gone? The board has almost no activity anymore.
> 
> Rob


I got bored with the industry. I will never trust unprotected lithium ion batteries especially at high amp draw. 

I used to like small die led like the R2 so you could get decent throw from a small flashlight.

If someone invents a way to get more throw from a small head without eliminating all spill using primaries my interest would be renewed.


----------



## recDNA (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm familiar with it. Isn't it more than twice the size of an r2? I should make clear what I mean. It would require a jump in tech to a much smaller yet just as bright led. I almost bought a Zebralight with the XPL HI but the throw still wasn't spectacular. It is the best around today but it's been around a long time.

I am used to Zebralight sc64 so the Eagletac is too big for me to carry comfortably. I do like their products but tough to compete with Zebralight size. If only Zebralight could make a thrower with the same sized head. As I said it would take a leap in tech.


----------



## ven (Aug 14, 2019)

CPF check ins come before a coffee in the morning, carries on through the day.


----------



## tech25 (Aug 14, 2019)

I haven’t been here as long as or been as active as you guys but for me- I started a new job on nightshift. I check the forum everyday, I definitely prefer this to FB. 

Another thing that slowed me down is buying some of the lights that I wanted, not wishing that I did. The couple of lights that really tempted me recently, is the Malkoff M91 group buy. I cant justify it now but have wanted a brighter version of my M61N for a long time, and upgrading my ZL H600fc to the latest version. However, I am pretty much set for my lights (for the moment)


----------



## coffeecup66 (Aug 14, 2019)

Brasso said:


> ..., *but where has everyone gone?* ...
> 
> Rob




I think theeeey ... went out, got married, had the kids, built the house, got fat and :tired: ... U know, 15 years, usual stuff, non ?



Cheers.


----------



## scout24 (Aug 14, 2019)

91 members and 623 guests on at the moment...  Everyone's reading, not posting. :nana:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 14, 2019)

Nine years and still here every day. :wave: FB can't hold a candle to CPF.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 14, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nine years and still here every day. :wave: FB can't hold a candle to CPF.



Yup, we all know you have a problem.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 15, 2019)

Beamhead said:


> Yup, we all know you have a problem.



Well, it's not like I've tried to hide it.


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 15, 2019)

I check in every day but don’t post as much. I’ve about ended my flashlight collecting and now just by then for tools. Nothing has really blown me away.


----------



## CobraMan (Aug 15, 2019)

I still check-in 3 or 4 times a week - and still buying damn flashlights after all these years!

Some things never get old...

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## mcm308 (Aug 15, 2019)

I still check in and will post here and there. Try to help someone like the guy who has a stuck battery. Nothing new appeals to me. I have my few old Surefires, a couple small Leds and thats it. I may not be as well known as others but have been around a long long time...lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## Lumen83 (Aug 15, 2019)

The new stuff in the last few years overall hasn't excited me much. I think its for a number of reasons. The LED era has been around long enough where its not as exciting to see what they can do next. There was a time when they were first hitting the market and I was blown away at each new improvement while they were overtaking what incans could do in many ways. Now there doesn't seem to be as big of leaps happening. Its sort of hit a plateau in a lot of ways for me because I'm satisfied with the lumen levels, the run times, and the durability already. So, I'm not sure what more could impress me besides CRI. And even the highest CRI LEDs fall short of my incans. So, it just doesn't seem to be as exciting or as innovative anymore. I've actually reverted to collecting all incans as of lately with the exception of one EDC LED light. Other than that, I'm not posting about or following the new stuff.


----------



## LeanBurn (Aug 15, 2019)

I have all the lights I need/want, so...for me it.....is the _archimedes peak:
_





as per archmedes and all credit due to him: ( http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ictive-is-it&p=4378276&highlight=#post4378276 )


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello! I'm still here. :wave:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Aug 15, 2019)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Well, it's not like I've tried to hide it.



Trying to hide things with tons of uber bright flashlight owners begging for an excuse to blast away here is a fruitless endeavor


----------



## archimedes (Aug 15, 2019)

LeanBurn said:


> I have all the lights I need/want, so...for me it.....is the archimedes peak....


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 16, 2019)

PK left SureFire. It's been downhill since.


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 16, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> PK left SureFire. It's been downhill since.



Yup. :sigh:


----------



## bigburly912 (Aug 16, 2019)

bykfixer said:


> PK left SureFire. It's been downhill since.



No argument at all with that.


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 18, 2019)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I still check CPF daily, but have slowed way down on flashlights. The cool stuff is too dang expensive for me these days. And agree, facebook has taken traffic from CPF for sure.



More or less the same. The _desire_ to obtain/engage has slacked off as I've achieved a satisfactory level of enthusiast/armchair _mastery_ of the subjects at hand. 

My purchases tend to be BLF specials lately since the domestic high-end/custom makers are pricier than I care for, seemingly as a matter of business model. It seems to be a combination of the greater cost of doing business in the US, the choice of exotic materials, deliberately intricate design, and the hard realities of short production runs. Emisar and the FW3A got me into quads and triples for <10% of the typical high-end maker _(often adorned with a borderline-*ostentatious* clip itself worth multiple of my lights)_. I don't begrudge said domestic makers their prices - don't think they're making million$ in the process and with _collectability_ being a real thing small surprise their list prices are high since the maker isn't a charity.


----------



## Ken_McE (Aug 18, 2019)

Speaking for myself. Used to be fewer sub-groups, I hung around the LEDs. Wasn't a Jedi-LED master, but I could nurse newbies when they wandered in. The forum changed to have many more sub groups. After the big split up I wound up mostly in Fixed Lighting, it is pretty darn sleepy in there, I don't have that much hot news, so I ghost around now and then but don't leave much sign of my passage. 

Hell, I don't even know if Raggie33 is still in here somewhere...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 18, 2019)

Ken_McE said:


> Speaking for myself. Used to be fewer sub-groups, I hung around the LEDs. Wasn't a Jedi-LED master, but I could nurse newbies when they wandered in. The forum changed to have many more sub groups. After the big split up I wound up mostly in Fixed Lighting, it is pretty darn sleepy in there, I don't have that much hot news, so I ghost around now and then but don't leave much sign of my passage.
> 
> Hell, I don't even know if Raggie33 is still in here somewhere...



Yes, raggie33 is still around. He was honored with his own thread back in May. #1


----------



## Kestrel (Aug 18, 2019)

Ken_McE said:


> [...] I don't even know if Raggie33 is still in here somewhere...


He even rec'd a custom member title; which happens only once every 4-5 years or so, lol.


----------



## savumaki (Aug 18, 2019)

I think I can see the end----------------------------:thinking:


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Sep 3, 2019)

BLF and FB took over. As we all know they do not speak kindly to the strictness here over at BLF from the moderators. That is just the truth.


----------



## Greta (Sep 3, 2019)

CREEXHP70LED said:


> BLF and FB took over. As we all know they do not speak kindly to the strictness here over at BLF from the moderators. That is just the truth.



And yet... no one over here seems to really care


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 3, 2019)

I'm here as well. I've never posted much but I read the forums fairly often. At least once as week. 

I think that it was mentioned in a previous thread similar to this that the whole dynamic has changed. 15 years ago led's were cutting edge and there was a lot of innovation at the hobbyist level and small manufacturers. While that hasn't ended completely mainstream manufacturing has caught up and people don't seem as interested in the nuts and bolts that made the current generation of lights possible. 

I'm sure Facebook and other things have taken a toll but I also think people have a tendency to get bored or reach a peak in a hobby and want to try something different. Personally I'm not into it as much as I was before but I still buy new lights on the regular. Granted I spend a lot of time outdoors with my other hobbies and my job and I live in a hurricane prone rural area with power issues on normal windy days so I keep my eyes on the forum and try to learn what new tricks I can.


----------



## twistedraven (Sep 3, 2019)

Greta said:


> And yet... no one over here seems to really care



Because they aren't allowed to show it. 


On the topic though, I think the majority of the action currently in the flashlight scene are from companies like Emisar, Astrolux, Fireflies, etcetra, which don't seem to coincide with the well sought after brands that people on CPF tend to follow, which tend to be the higher priced lights.

BLF and The flashlight Reddit relish these types of lights, while CPF seems to be less interested.

At first I joined the community to browse over most of our subfourms, but these days I mostly just look at Vinh's subforum, because there's usually something interesting there.


----------



## Greta (Sep 3, 2019)

twistedraven said:


> Because they aren't allowed to show it.



No... cuz seriously... don't care. 🤷*♀️



twistedraven said:


> ...while CPF seems to be less interested.



See? Told ya.

-------------------------

One thing I've noticed over the past 17 or so years is that the level of maturity and intelligence of the members of CPF has increased significantly. Most of the "old-timers" have moved beyond the sophomoric Beavis and Butthead mentality often seen on other forums and have settled in nicely with good friendships and civil discourse. We really don't have many issues any more with members getting out of hand or treating our forums and other members with disrespect. There are a couple of exceptions but for the most part... we're good! 

What I meant by my comment about not caring is that no one at CPF seems to really care that members on another forum complain about the moderation here. I would even venture to say that many CPF members are here because of the moderation. And my understanding is that CPF bashing is seriously frowned upon on that other forum and many threads have been closed and/or deleted. So I guess there is a bit of heavy-handed moderation going on over there too? :thinking:

But my main point is this... who cares? Go complain on another forum if you want... if it's allowed. We are happy here. Sure there are fewer of us than in the olden days... but we're not particularly upset about that either. Just means we have less trash to wade through and more time to spend on the things we enjoy...


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 3, 2019)

I joined CPF for the drama-free aspect. Folks can discuss why that is that way. To me it's a virtue. The staff plays a role, yet members also play a part. 

When I was restoring cars I had to write numerous how-to threads because nearly everyone out there was off topic by the third post. To me the forum is a written documentation while carrying on a conversation. Too many are chaos with very little ability to actually learn something from research. You don't have that here. Sure the tracks have curves at times, but more times than not members steer it back to the correct path before the staff has to. I see other forums related to other hobbies or interests allow threads to go off track and even see administration add to the off track postings. 

I've seen the Adventures and Quest section added, which opened up a whole new avenue to discuss flashlights or other outdoor fun. Sure beats the same old "used my HID to find a crayon under the sofa" stories. I've seen a lot of peoples names going back to the stone age of CPF days, but not every day. Every so often Dano pops in out of nowhere, adds insight and disappears like Spiderman does. 

Now where's everybody at? I'm guessing they are tinkering with something somewhere since the flashlight industry has turned the electric candle into electric sunshine anymore.


----------



## Beamhead (Sep 3, 2019)

Seriously it is my experience that when the weather warms up people are out doing other things, this place usually ramps up when people are hunkered down for winter. We shall see if it remains true this year.


----------



## scout24 (Sep 3, 2019)

I find the Facebook groups to be the twitter to CPF's printed tome. The attention span there is short, research consists largely (not completely) of just posing questions. Instant gratification with no substance. Sophmoric. I dropped membership in one group due to repeated middle school locker room talk. And I'm not thin skinned by a long shot, just don't enjoy that environment. Sure, some of the new lights are impressive, but so is my SF M6. The pendelum always swings back. Others will grow tired of the non-filling low substance poo-flinging enviroment some other venues present and embrace CPF when they realize the substance that's here. Or not. Different strokes for different folks. I'd imagine we'll leave a light on for them if they decide to wander in to see what we're all about.


----------



## Empath (Sep 3, 2019)

+
Beamhead

Between your time here and mine, I'd say we've logged a great deal of time. I don't know if a summer has ever gone by that we haven't had one or two of this type of thread asking where everyone has gone. But, comes the cooler times, attention returns to more indoor activities, like forum discussions. We're still here.

May CPF last forever!


----------



## Cerealand (Sep 3, 2019)

I am content with my lights. I read every once in a while. I almost purchased a light in the WTS section the other day. I took a look at my pile of lights and deleted the “I will take it” message.


----------



## CREEXHP70LED (Sep 3, 2019)

Greta said:


> And yet... no one over here seems to really care





I used to like BLF more, but now I spend more time here. I have been here for about 15 years or so, just lurking... and I am sure I forgot a few passwords and user names over the years, so I wrote it down this time. LOL.

I don't see anything rude or bad about the moderators here at all to be honest. The biggest thing I hear is the whimps over there complaining about it. Go figure.


----------



## orbital (Sep 4, 2019)

+
*
The original CandlePower bouncers *


----------



## ven (Sep 4, 2019)

I love it here, its one if not the! all time fav forum full stop. Members, mods, admin, together this is simply not only the best flashlight place to be, but overall one of the best forums. It is like a 2nd family no question.lovecpf

I think beamhead is spot on, come winter(fall) things pick up a bit. Dark nights, poor weather out, bit of netflix and CPF to help with SAD. I know i get far more use out of my lights come that time at home anyway.


----------



## TheJLew85 (Sep 6, 2019)

And I’m still here! I don’t post often either but spend quite a bit of time reading the HDS thread. And WTS...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 6, 2019)

I think the light landscape has changed so much since this forum was in its infancy that we have gone from eating baby food and starving for steak to having a smorgasboard at our hands. There used to be a hunt and waiting for a light that was good enough to get the job done but these days it is more about just finding lights already available. It is akin to getting a gun or bow and arrow and going out to hunt down a wild beast vs going to a restaurant and looking at a long menu and deciding what to order. I used to enjoy reading the extensive reviews comparing current lights with each other but it is to the point there are several generations of those lights with so many new lights with updated emitters on the market you need people with actual jobs full time keeping track of offerings now. 
I'm more into threads that discuss the usage of lights and stuff than trying to talk about actual individual lights because there is just too many decent choices to cover a situation these days. 
I agree with Beamhead in that darkness does encourage folks to come here..... and look for lights and huge darkness like massive power outages caused by storms and such will get a lot more interest.


----------



## idleprocess (Sep 8, 2019)

CREEXHP70LED said:


> BLF and FB took over. As we all know they do not speak kindly to the strictness here over at BLF from the moderators. That is just the truth.



Facebook seems to be more instantaneous gratification, photo-centric. _Zuck_ having an interest in not presenting the same material to you twice, it's bad for serious conversation.

My impressions of BLF are that it has taken on a large fraction of the technical discussion around flashlights and the membership strikes me as being more international, however I don't sample either enough to make a definitive claim.


----------



## Obsessed (Sep 12, 2019)

Holy cow posting here for the first time in forever. Man this place has changed so much...

The CPF marketplace merged apparently? I had way more posts over there.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 15, 2019)

Fakebook started out a place where zuckerby could pick up chicks. Yup it was begun as a dating platform. 

I use it to keep up with a few friends who don't detest the place and prefer not to chat via emails. It's got its virtues if you carefully navigate it. Serious knowledge is not one of its virtues. Thank goodness forums like this one still exist. 


Many forums went the way of the video rental store. Yet not because of fakebook, instra this or that, but in most cases just a basic lack of interest in the subject matter. In one case the bulk of the daily and frequent users were all occupied playing some video game online. King of Thrones or something. Some just moved on. Seasons change for some.


----------



## Sam Bryson (Sep 15, 2019)

Yeah, lots of people are involved in FB right now. They are spending lots of time there. They are joining in different niche related groups and posting there regularly.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 15, 2019)

Screw Facebook. That place is boring. :tired:


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm still around...I don't post as much as I used to, mostly for the same reasons listed earlier by others. I look at my lights and think about how many $100+ flashlights I have (a LOT of them, more than I want to count), and about newer lights and if they're _that _much better than what I already have, and the answer is no IMO. 

I think the explosion of great lights in the mass market took away lot of what CPF was about to me back then...I would come here and learn about lights that blew away *anything *you could buy on store shelves, so it was exciting that I had insight to something the vast majority of humans had no clue about. I would buy lights that were amazing at the time...they weren't sold in B&M stores, they were pretty much cutting edge technology and now you can buy comparable lights at least lumen-wise, at Walmart for $20.

At this point I just enjoy the lights I've got, with the odd purchase here and there, usually because of the material they are made of (like copper or brass), more than by sheer output alone. I find myself carrying the same lights most often, like my trusty beat up Fury, and my original 10 yr old trusty really beat up Quark 123 (10 YEARS!?!?), my really beat up 12 yr old 6p, etc. and most of the others sit there. I try to rotate my "out to dinner/weekend" EDC lights, and there are MANY of them...these are lights I really prefer to keep in nicer shape, including my old kinda beat up Ti quark 123 (remember how exciting it was when David was designing and building these things, giving us little hints about design, LED bins, etc?), but as far as getting too excited about newer stuff, it just doesn't happen for me very often.

I still keep up on subscribed threads and every now and then, browse through the main page, or the Marketplace, but I definitely don't post as much as I used to anymore.


----------



## Cyclops942 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm still here, too, and my membership goes back a ways.

I am spending more time than I used to over at saberforum [dot] com, and I'm using my hard-won knowledge of LEDs, Lithium-Ion batteries, and high-quality chargers to help educate aspiring Jedi and Sith over there on matters of safety and quality. (I'm also drooling over the selection at UltraSabers [dot] com, trying to figure out which of the many lovely hilts will be my next purchase.)

I tried FB, and as others have said, I prefer the forum to the CPF group on FB. I haven't even signed into my FB account in several months. The discussion here is more carefully thought through, and more carefully researched, I find. I also have relationships with folks on here that I wouldn't recognize on FB, because I know screen names, not IRL names. I also appreciate the moderation that happens here, even though I've invited a few Moderator_Slaps myself over the years.

I never posted a LOT-- heck, check my post count, and balance that against over 18 years of membership, and you'll see that. So for me, I might have slowed down my posting a bit, but I'm still here pretty often.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 28, 2019)

i think of most of you as famiy


----------



## dano (Sep 30, 2019)

orbital said:


> +
> *
> The original CandlePower bouncers *



I'm third from the right!


----------



## moldyoldy (Oct 22, 2019)

my first time logged on in a long time. Just as guilty as many other members reading but not posting. 
for me, there are too many other events and challenges to pay attention to, no matter in the US or Germany.

Just returned from almost two months in Europe and about 3 months on travel total. 
Yes, the length of some of my trips are challenging the 90 days in 180 days limit in the Schengen State Visa-free agreement.
there are ways around that limit, but those require other compromises. however, not quite ready for those, er, adjustments.

with active on-demand baby-sitting of 4 grandkids in one family and one 4yr old in another family, both near Nürnberg I have no time for any flashlight forums.
Fortunately although this Grandpa is getting moldier and oldier, but I am still able to keep track of 5 kids at once, all less than 10 yrs old!

Plus which Germans continue to not be very appreciative of high-output flashlights, or maybe I am living in the incorrect location along the Main-Donau Kanal!

My main reason for reading - not posting - in BLF and TLF and CPF is to keep track of flashlight developments. 
Once in a long while I purchase a new light. 
My latest acquisition is the FW3A - some slick programming in that light!

back to the topic: I do like CPF - well run and moderated! 
I appreciate the discipline in CPF and the consequential reduction of 'sausage grinding' that otherwise I would have to skim and dive thru if the subject was pertinent for me.

Thank you to CPF, and especially Greta, but also to the moderators for maintaining protocol!


----------



## archimedes (Oct 22, 2019)

Always nice to see an "oldy" back and posting


----------



## callmaster (Oct 27, 2019)

Been a while since I even logged in, I was here originally for the drama free flashlight and battery discussion but things changed fast and hard during the years that I was here.
The other thing that changed was China, high lumen, pretty decent lights for next to nothing these days. Hardly feel like spending the hundreds and thousands on customs anymore.

Plus, I've got more important things to worry about these days at this stage of me life.

Great to see the rest of you guys still active though!


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 29, 2019)

I woke up one day and could only speak chinease .. then I looked in the mirror and I was a ostrich . Long story short don’t assume the mushrooms in ya yard are safe to eat


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Nov 2, 2019)

Arc flashlights brought me here (via Pocket lights. Com and Flashlight reviews. Com). Led lights with useful outputs. Incandescent lights would never be surpassed, would they. Would they??! Boy O boy, we've seen some stuff. Still new wonders to behold (white lasers are my current 'wow' lights. 

Used to be the first thing I looked at after booting up the 'puter. Bought way too many lights, too quickly to appreciate them all. But I' ve made so many friends here.

Still buy lights from time to time. Still EDC at least three at once. Still read here with the rest of you. 

Great place.


----------



## harro (Nov 2, 2019)

Same here, although not from the 2000 - 2005 join era. Things evolve and things change, that's just part of life. It might be fun for a bit, to gulp down that 3 month old cask wine, but there's nothing like sipping a fine 15yo double malt scotch on a Saturday night. I add one or two lights a year, now, not just buy randomly. I'd guess a lot of members that have moved on, have probably done so, several times, through the latest and greatest crazes. That's ok, to each their own. I am certainly happy to keep revisiting that fine ' old scotch ' and enjoy my lights. 

Hmmmm, I hope that makes some sense.....:huh2:


----------



## Christoph (Nov 7, 2019)

I do more reading than posting these days most posts are responding to where are all the oldtimers


----------



## alpg88 (Nov 7, 2019)

i do not log in as often, nor post, nor i build as much anymore. new baby takes a lot of time, plus he took my "shop" away as well, hopefully in a decade or so i'll be building lights with him, who knows.


----------



## MichiganMan (Nov 9, 2019)

Greta said:


> And yet... no one over here seems to really care



Honestly, the arbitrarily strident moderation I observed is what led me to leave long ago. Mind you, I'm absolutely not talking about you Greta. 

I don't recall hoping that anyone would care, so I guess that worked out...

But OP asked the question, and I was in the neighborhood. 

This experience, of course, is only my own, not anyone else's that may have also found themselves somewhere else.


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 9, 2019)

Beamhead said:


> Seriously it is my experience that when the weather warms up people are out doing other things, this place usually ramps up when people are hunkered down for winter. We shall see if it remains true this year.




I knew it! You're the guy on the left. You should change you profile name.


----------



## Cyclops942 (Nov 13, 2019)

MichiganMan said:


> Honestly, the arbitrarily strident moderation I observed is what led me to leave long ago. Mind you, I'm absolutely not talking about you Greta.
> 
> I don't recall hoping that anyone would care, so I guess that worked out...
> 
> ...



I've been here even longer than Greta, and "overly strident moderation" is not something I can point to. But then, we each have our own subjective definition of that, so my comment could very well mean nothing at all. Then again, I've been a moderator on other boards, so perhaps my perspective is of more value than the average Joe's, rather than less.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

Been gone a while, but now my interest in getting focused back on the hobby. I remember "back in the day", the B/S/T posts were so plentiful, that it was actually difficult to keep up. Now, it seems we end up with hours between sale threads, what happened?


----------



## Fish 14 (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> Been gone a while, but now my interest in getting focused back on the hobby. I remember "back in the day", the B/S/T posts were so plentiful, that it was actually difficult to keep up. Now, it seems we end up with hours between sale threads, what happened?


I think it's just like anything else. You lose interest after a while. Then you take a break, after a few months out of the game you get the interest back. I jump around on many different hobbies, from guns, to batteries, to flashlight s, and everything in between. I only have the spare funds to focus on one hobby at a time.

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

Not sure the active membership is that much lower (could be?), but the transactions have certainly dwindled.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

If others were on the same ~4 yr post hiatus as well, maybe that's the reason things have slowed?


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



Kestrel said:


> If others were on the same ~4 yr post hiatus as well, maybe that's the reason things have slowed?



Yeah, no doubt, but it's literally a few posts per day for the BST, and you remember how fast and furious things were 10-15 years ago.


----------



## thermal guy (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

I’m on every day 😁 see you around.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



thermal guy said:


> I’m on every day  see you around.



I know you are, and always have been. :twothumbs


----------



## richbuff (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

I check in multiple times per day, just to keep up with acronyms and abbreviations that I need to re-figure out that I have forgotten. 

And also to keep up with small lights that need fitted with Osram W2.1 emitters and with large lights that need to be fitted with SBT90.2 emitters.


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

Social media, competing forums, and other hobbies all had a factor in the slow down. In a way, it's kind of good because i've been able to acquire and own some lights that I previously have never been able to even think about owning. But it's nice to see the familiar names popup again.

Does the name F250XLT still apply or should it be change to maybe F250Lariat or F250KingRanch? Maybe F250Platinum?


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

“He’s dead, Jim.”

Chris


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



badtziscool said:


> Social media, competing forums, and other hobbies all had a factor in the slow down. In a way, it's kind of good because i've been able to acquire and own some lights that I previously have never been able to even think about owning. But it's nice to see the familiar names popup again.
> 
> Does the name F250XLT still apply or should it be change to maybe F250Lariat or F250KingRanch? Maybe F250Platinum?



Who knew there was a better flashlight forum than CPF?


Technically, it's RAM2500Laramie6.7MEGA :naughty:


----------



## knucklegary (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



richbuff said:


> I check in multiple times per day, just to keep up with acronyms and abbreviations that I need to re-figure out that I have forgotten.
> 
> And also to keep up with small lights that need fitted with Osram W2.1 emitters and with large lights that need to be fitted with SBT90.2 emitters.



..and some small lights Lumintop GTvn mini can be fitted with SBT90. I find it interesting just wish GT mini had a tailcap switch


----------



## Lateck (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

I would agree with the OP, to a point. I have not been a daily driver here like I was a few (3~4) years ago.
But the main thing I see that has changed is the number of manufacturers and new lights. Back in 2015~17 there were hundreds of companies (okay maybe not hundreds) that were pumping out brighter and brighter lights. Bigger and smaller, more LEDs and different batteries. 
Well it seems that only the strongest survived and now the industry has slowed. Hence less folks on the forum. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



Lateck said:


> I would agree with the OP, to a point. I have not been a daily driver here like I was a few (3~4) years ago.
> But the main thing I see that has changed is the number of manufacturers and new lights. Back in 2015~17 there were hundreds of companies (okay maybe not hundreds) that were pumping out brighter and brighter lights. Bigger and smaller, more LEDs and different batteries.
> Well it seems that only the strongest survived and now the industry has slowed. Hence less folks on the forum.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Mass manufactured options are definitely playing a role, lots of decent quality readily available.

10-15 years ago, custom Ti & Alu, and modded SF's were flying around like M&M's. I miss those days, but the new pace will definitely save me some money.


----------



## jrgold (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> Been gone a while, but now my interest in getting focused back on the hobby. I remember "back in the day", the B/S/T posts were so plentiful, that it was actually difficult to keep up. Now, it seems we end up with hours between sale threads, what happened?



The BST has slowed down even more over the past couple of weeks because of the global situation. People are worried about their jobs, so they aren’t spending. I think some may be worried about receiving mailed goods right now as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



jrgold said:


> The BST has slowed down even more over the past couple of weeks because of the global situation. People are worried about their jobs, so they aren’t spending. I think some may be worried about receiving mailed goods right now as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great point, I had not looked at it from that perspective.

On the other hand, perhaps you'd see folks who are being financially affected putting items up for sale?

Matters not I suppose, hopefully things get better for everyone in the coming weeks.


----------



## tripplec (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

I check in now and then. Took and long time to buy another charger and they after numerous new ones I still went with an older big one. C4-12 and happy with it doing the job. A lot of poor build came out IMO.

Batteries were hard to get shipped so when I did I order 3 times what I needed at the time. Still unused sitting here 18650's protected cells. I'd be interesting a good 24660 or double 18650 flashlight that didn't brake the bank. I got one years ago but it wasn't very bright despite having two 18650 (in series) in it. I can whalup vermin with it being the only advantage, if they didn't bite me first. LOL I got a big 4 cell light with all the cells in parallel. Its bright with a dozen or more emitters but even built for it the cells are very snug once all in. Clearance should be better.


----------



## jrgold (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> On the other hand, perhaps you'd see folks who are being financially affected putting items up for sale?



I saw a seller who retracted because of concerns over going to the post office. I think it’s on both sides, people are just hunkering down. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



jrgold said:


> I saw a seller who retracted because of concerns over going to the post office. I think it’s on both sides, people are just hunkering down. Stay safe my friend.



Yeah, I saw that thread. 

Thank you, you as well.


----------



## Poppy (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> Been gone a while, but now my interest in getting focused back on the hobby. I remember "back in the day", the B/S/T posts were so plentiful, that it was actually difficult to keep up. Now, it seems we end up with hours between sale threads, what happened?


When I first came here, I was stunned... amazed, that people would buy a USED flashlight for 10% less than what it would cost new. I don't think that is still the case. Back in the day there were a number of users who would play catch and release. Personally, if I was going to take a 30% - 40% loss, just to check out a light, I'd keep it! Or gift it.

Many of us who were frequent buyers, have slowed down (Not all). 
If you check out this thread When is enough, enough? You might get a feel for why others have slowed purchasing.


----------



## badtziscool (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> Who knew there was a better flashlight forum than CPF?



There's not, but even the greats can be influenced if enough things pick at it.



F250XLT said:


> Technically, it's RAM2500Laramie6.7MEGA :naughty:


Nice!! Love the mega cabs.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



jrgold said:


> I saw a seller who retracted because of concerns over going to the post office. I think it’s on both sides, people are just hunkering down. Stay safe my friend.



Yes, it took about two months for the economy to be crushed in 2008, whereas this occurred over about two _weeks._

And, as others have mentioned, few want to (or are being allowed to) go out to mailing facilities, right now.

Feels very different to me.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



badtziscool said:


> There's not, but even the greats can be influenced if enough things pick at it.
> 
> 
> Nice!! Love the mega cabs.



Not to change the subject, but here’s a quick and dirty pic.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



Poppy said:


> When I first came here, I was stunned... amazed, that people would buy a USED flashlight for 10% less than what it would cost new. I don't think that is still the case. Back in the day there were a number of users who would play catch and release. Personally, if I was going to take a 30% - 40% loss, just to check out a light, I'd keep it! Or gift it.
> 
> Many of us who were frequent buyers, have slowed down (Not all).
> If you check out this thread When is enough, enough? You might get a feel for why others have slowed purchasing.



Agreed, plenty of flippers, which was a great way to buy at a discount.




archimedes said:


> Yes, it took about two months for the economy to be crushed in 2008, whereas this occurred over about two _weeks._
> 
> And, as others have mentioned, few want to (or are being allowed to) go out to mailing facilities, right now.
> 
> Feels very different to me.



Very different indeed, but I think we will bounce back fairly quickly.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> .... Very different indeed, but I think we will bounce back fairly quickly.



I am keeping my hopes up that may be the case, too.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



archimedes said:


> I am keeping my hopes up that may be the case, too.



So are our 401K and 403b's


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

B/S/T flashlight situation yes OK; but we already have a few existing automotive threads in the other subforums, and a CV thread as well.
This thread was created in the General Flashlight Discussion subforum, so that was my general assumption as to intent.
Please note that we also have a couple of broader-topic threads in the Cafe as well, thanks.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



Kestrel said:


> B/S/T flashlight situation yes OK; but we already have a few existing automotive threads in the other subforums, and a CV thread as well.
> This thread was created in the General Flashlight Discussion subforum, so that was my general assumption as to intent.
> Please note that we also have a couple of broader-topic threads in the Cafe as well, thanks.



Sorry, one ran into the other, back on topic.


----------



## spoonrobot (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

I got back into the hobby 2-3 months ago and I was also pretty shocked by the lack of BST posts. But it's not just here, it's everywhere. It seems like either there's a secret flashlight selling area (that's not another forum, facebook or eBay) or people just aren't selling lights anymore.


----------



## nbp (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

The popular social media sites have changed people’s view of online communities I think. Either they just want to post pics for likes or they want to ask a question, get a quick answer and move on. The last few years most new members join to ask a question and they never come back. A tiny fraction become members of the community. Combine that with those who have gone mostly inactive over the years and it can look kinda slow here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> Who knew there was a better flashlight forum than CPF?


 
Who even hinted at such nonsense? 



F250XLT said:


> Technically, it's RAM2500Laramie6.7MEGA :naughty:



Nice truck!


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 26, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



spoonrobot said:


> I got back into the hobby 2-3 months ago and I was also pretty shocked by the lack of BST posts. But it's not just here, it's everywhere. It seems like either there's a secret flashlight selling area (that's not another forum, facebook or eBay) or people just aren't selling lights anymore.



Well, if you find that secret area, please let me know!




nbp said:


> The popular social media sites have changed people’s view of online communities I think. Either they just want to post pics for likes or they want to ask a question, get a quick answer and move on. The last few years most new members join to ask a question and they never come back. A tiny fraction become members of the community. Combine that with those who have gone mostly inactive over the years and it can look kinda slow here.



Less of a community, and more of just a resource?



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Who even hinted at such nonsense?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice truck!


----------



## akula88 (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



spoonrobot said:


> I got back into the hobby 2-3 months ago and I was also pretty shocked by the lack of BST posts. But it's not just here, it's everywhere. It seems like either there's a secret flashlight selling area (that's not another forum, facebook or eBay) or people just aren't selling lights anymore.



My take is that Chinese manufacturers eating themselves out, have brought down the prices. There seems to be no longer a value of getting a used (and older version) light for just 10-20% less.

Plus, a lot of online shopping sites are supporting small vendors with cut-throat prices and added perks. 

Lumens war is also getting at each other's throat that they are churning out confusing models almost every other month. Most newbie users love to quote high lumen rate without looking at usability.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> Who knew there was a better flashlight forum than CPF?
> 
> 
> Technically, it's RAM2500Laramie6.7MEGA :naughty:


Traitor! [emoji16]

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tachead (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

I think part of the reason WTS has slowed considerably is the fees here on CPF. Why pay $5 or 10 when you can sell for free on various social media sites. I pay because I like this place and enjoy many of the other regulars company but, I see why others aren't willing to.

Although I sometimes like the way this place is kept clean so to speak, many don't like over moderation and this place tends to be governed a lot more tightly then the rest. I think that turns a lot of people off. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



spoonrobot said:


> I got back into the hobby 2-3 months ago and I was also pretty shocked by the lack of BST posts. But it's not just here, it's everywhere. It seems like either there's a secret flashlight selling area (that's not another forum, facebook or eBay) or people just aren't selling lights anymore.





Tachead said:


> I think part of the reason WTS has slowed considerably is the fees here on CPF. Why pay $5 or 10 when you can sell for free on various social media sites. I pay because I like this place and enjoy many of the other regulars company but, I see why others aren't willing to.
> 
> Although I sometimes like the way this place is kept clean so to speak, many don't like over moderation and this place tends to be governed a lot more tightly then the rest. I think that turns a lot of people off.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk



I had no idea they started charging members to sell, when did that start? 

I own a fairly popular watch forum, and over moderation elsewhere is the complaint of many that come to our community. I do agree, over zealous mods can really take the fun out of things.


----------



## Tachead (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> I had no idea they started charging members to sell, when did that start?
> 
> I own a fairly popular watch forum, and over moderation elsewhere is the complaint of many that come to our community. I do agree, over zealous mods can really take the fun out of things.



You have always had to be contributing member to post for sale ads as far as I know.

Yep, sure can. 

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

CPF has always strived to be family friendly. A place where even children can safely enjoy learning about all things illuminating sans profanity, sexuality, politics or religion.


----------



## Stoneking (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

One of the main reasons I love CPF is the lack of politics and religion.


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



spoonrobot said:


> I got back into the hobby 2-3 months ago and I was also pretty shocked by the lack of BST posts. But it's not just here, it's everywhere. It seems like either there's a secret flashlight selling area (that's not another forum, facebook or eBay) or people just aren't selling lights anymore.





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> CPF has always strived to be family friendly. A place where even children can safely enjoy learning about all things illuminating sans profanity, sexuality, politics or religion.



I agree with the elimination of all that, but over moderation can still exist outside that criteria.

Okay, back on topic, don't want to get locked. :ironic:


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> CPF has always strived to be family friendly. A place where even children can safely enjoy learning about all things illuminating sans profanity, sexuality, politics or religion.



And discriminating adults too.


----------



## novice (Mar 27, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

I have always enjoyed the moderation on this website, and I have never thought of it as being too much. Protracted personality conflict exchanges and trolling get old very quickly. I can't imagine that having that responsibility is very carefree at times, especially when it ventures into grey areas.


----------



## DayofReckoning (Mar 28, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*

I first made an account here back in 2009/2010 (lost credentials, forced to make a new account), which was probably near the peak of membership/activity here, back when some of our most valuable/knowledgeable members were still posting and active. I lurked for a long time before deciding to create a new account a few years ago. So with that history, I have a pretty good understanding of what has occurred on this site in the last decade.

The slow down of manufacturers pumping out new lights, along with the natural process of people acquiring a new hobby then losing interest, yup, that's most certainly the reason for the astronomically lower membership and activity here on CPF compared to back in the day. No question about it.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 28, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



DayofReckoning said:


> I first made an account here back in 2009/2010 (lost credentials, forced to make a new account), which was probably near the peak of membership/activity here, back when some of our most valuable/knowledgeable members were still posting and active. I lurked for a long time before deciding to create a new account a few years ago. So with that history, I have a pretty good understanding of what has occurred on this site in the last decade.
> 
> The slow down of manufacturers pumping out new lights, along with the natural process of people acquiring a new hobby then losing interest, yup, that's most certainly the reason for the astronomically lower membership and activity here on CPF compared to back in the day. No question about it.



That’s not really it.

I’ve seen the WWW. internet traffic graphs overlaid on one another, for CPF and BLF and the usage for both is inversely proportional. IIRC, as CPF started to slow down, BLF started to rise.

Why is this?

More people are getting into the ‘modding game’ and since modders are going to immediately rip everything out and just use the light as a host, there’s little need to buy expensive lights, since most everything will be replaced.

There are other reasons that I’ve read, but I won’t delve into them.

Chris


----------



## F250XLT (Mar 28, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



ChrisGarrett said:


> That’s not really it.
> 
> I’ve seen the WWW. internet traffic graphs overlaid on one another, for CPF and BLF and the usage for both is inversely proportional. IIRC, as CPF started to slow down, BLF started to rise.
> 
> ...



From what I can tell, modding was more prolific in the past, when compared to now. The past was filled with talented folks producing expensive, custom hosts/lights, not nearly as much of that happening now. If you’re gonna mod a light, it still needs to have the cool factor, and that’s hard to get from overseas IMO. Then again, I’m getting old, and will always prefer a Surefire host. 

Oh, and what is BLF?


----------



## Fish 14 (Mar 28, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



F250XLT said:


> From what I can tell, modding was more prolific in the past, when compared to now. The past was filled with talented folks producing expensive, custom hosts/lights, not nearly as much of that happening now. If you’re gonna mod a light, it still needs to have the cool factor, and that’s hard to get from overseas IMO. Then again, I’m getting old, and will always prefer a Surefire host.
> 
> Oh, and what is BLF?


BLF, = budget light forms

Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## DayofReckoning (Mar 28, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



ChrisGarrett said:


> That’s not really it.
> 
> I’ve seen the WWW. internet traffic graphs overlaid on one another, for CPF and BLF and the usage for both is inversely proportional. IIRC, as CPF started to slow down, BLF started to rise.
> 
> ...



Apparently, the [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]sarcasm[/FONT] in my post was not clear enough  

No need to delve into the other reasons, as someone who has been around here as long as I have, I'm quite well aware of them.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Mar 28, 2020)

*Re: Dang, this place sure has slowed considerably*



DayofReckoning said:


> Apparently, the sarcasm in my post was not clear enough
> 
> No need to delve into the other reasons, as someone who has been around here as long as I have, I'm quite well aware of them.



Sarcasm really doesn’t translate well to the ‘written word,’ but I still like this place and post here first, since I’m not a modder.

Chris


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 28, 2020)

Thread merged w/ existing thread (comparable topic) in the the Cafe.
Best regards,


----------



## ragweed (Sep 17, 2020)

*What Happened To CPF's ?*

This was a top go to site in the day. Now I see few posters & reviews. What happened.? You can PM me if you wish. Thanks ! ragweed


----------



## nbp (Sep 17, 2020)

*Re: What Happened To CPF's ?*

I guess whatever kept you away a few years kept them away too. Haha

Lots of other instant gratification social media sites became available for people who just want a quick answer and not to be part of a community. That would be my best answer.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 17, 2020)

*Re: What Happened To CPF's ?*

yeah forums kind of lost steam. i like the family feel of the forums


----------



## ragweed (Sep 17, 2020)

*Re: What Happened To CPF's ?*

That sounds plausible. After I bought a few LED flashlights that worked well for me I kind of lost interest in reading all the high power flashlight stuff being posted years ago. I still have my Arc-P though.! Looks like you were here before me by about 3 years so congratulations on that.!


----------



## adnj (Sep 17, 2020)

*Re: What Happened To CPF's ?*

In general, few people post information. Many of the old internet forums were modeled on the older internet bulletin boards where you actually posted answers to questions. That population has always been relatively limited.

With respect to flashlights, unless you're nodding, you may just be shopping. You can get reviews from blogs, Youtube and webstores now.

I always read selfbuilts reviews here. There were others maybe 20 years ago. I guess the market matured.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## dotCPF (Sep 17, 2020)

*Re: What Happened To CPF's ?*

I have found it mostly "still there" though I'm rather green. Definitely slow on some days compared to past traffic stats (at least before the weird doxxing/ typhoon last year) but I think CPF is kind of like the quiet coffee-house of discussion, I still find it a bit more refined than other forums, perhaps because it's boiled down to lots of the die-hards?

Probably largely a demographics thing too.


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 17, 2020)

*Re: What Happened To CPF's ?*

i kind of come and go in waves .going where my interest is at in my life. but always come back to cpf. i feel as if some of you all are family


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 17, 2020)

Merged with existing thread.


----------



## nbp (Sep 17, 2020)

*Re: What Happened To CPF's ?*



dotCPF said:


> I have found it mostly "still there" though I'm rather green. Definitely slow on some days compared to past traffic stats (at least before the weird doxxing/ typhoon last year) but I think CPF is kind of like the quiet coffee-house of discussion, I still find it a bit more refined than other forums, perhaps because it's boiled down to lots of the die-hards?
> 
> Probably largely a demographics thing too.



Now that we have all those dang kids off our lawn we can just sit around in peace.


----------



## gunga (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm into millennial toys now (spinners) but have been back at lights lately after a multi year slow down.


----------



## bykfixer (Sep 18, 2020)

*Re: What Happened To CPF's ?*



nbp said:


> Now that we have all those dang kids off our lawn we can just sit around in peace.



Speak for yourself. 
I'll always be a Toys R Us kid. The cost just has more 0's in them.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 18, 2020)

gunga said:


> I'm into millennial toys now (spinners) but have been back at lights lately after a multi year slow down.




I like the ones that make sounds when you spin them. Very relaxing. 
Took my Copper & Black MecArmy fidget spinner and did a relaxing, short video on my ASMR channel on YouTube a couple of days back. 

Yup, I have an ASMR channel along with my regular channel on YouTube. Honestly, ASMR community of content creators is even nicer than the flashaholic community.


----------



## LeanBurn (Sep 19, 2020)

I come here more in the fall and winter due to the inherent uptick in flashlight use due to less sunlight.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Sep 21, 2020)

I had to take a sabbatical as my wallet started to cry every time I logged in. Now that I have a mortgage I just cant afford any new toys I figure its safe to log in a few times a week.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2020)

ghostguy6 said:


> I had to take a sabbatical as my wallet started to cry every time I logged in. Now that I have a mortgage I just cant afford any new toys I figure its safe to log in a few times a week.



Ironically, this hobby of ours' is one of the cheapest on the planet.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 24, 2020)

Monocrom said:


> Ironically, this hobby of ours' is one of the cheapest on the planet.


Here's a hobby that's cheaper. 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/05/us/hollerin-great-big-story-trnd/index.html


----------



## raggie33 (Sep 24, 2020)

i have never been to bright. but then i head a few head injuries i mean crazy scary injuries . but i have cool shoes


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 24, 2020)

Kestrel said:


> Here's a hobby that's cheaper.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/05/us/hollerin-great-big-story-trnd/index.html




Takes a powerful set of lungs though.


----------



## cave dave (Feb 21, 2021)

I check in every now and again. :wave:
Maybe because of the social isolation and pandemic I started reading some CPF again and I bought a bunch of lights in 2020- 2021 after a few year hiatus. 

Here's 20yrs of my CPF history in a picture.






On the left is a Photon I (no switch) that predated CPF and white LED's. This one came with a yellow LED, but later with the help of CPF I did my first mod and converted it to white Nichia BS LED.
Up next is a CMG Infinity at about 3lm. :candle:CMG also started with colored LEDs, but I wrote directly to the owner and arranged to get one of the first white LED's, he didn't think they would sell well because the yellow ones were brighter. That v1 light started flickering and was warranty replaced with this v2 light that reversed the battery direction to the normal + forward and has worked ever since and survived quite a few cave adventures on the top of my helmet as an always on backup.

The little guy is the venerable Arc AAA which I discovered through CPF. I owned some black ones before this, but this was a special run with a nicer LED, maybe a Nichia BS or CS and lasted quite a few years on my keychain.

Fast forward twenty years to what I consider top of the line AA and AAA production lights, the EagTac D3A with Luminus SST-20 4000K 95+ HiCRI LED, and a Prometheus 4-7s Preon 1 MKIII with Nichia 219c 5000k 92+CRI.

The brightness, beam-shape and color have improved so much it's amazing. Oh and the clips have gotten better too.


----------



## nbp (Feb 22, 2021)

Fantastic Dave! It’s funny the lights I have had, sold, and now have forgotten I ever owned like that CMG. Had a few Arcs as well. A great stroll down memory lane!


----------



## cave dave (Feb 23, 2021)

nbp said:


> Fantastic Dave! It’s funny the lights I have had, sold, and now have forgotten I ever owned like that CMG. Had a few Arcs as well. A great stroll down memory lane!



There are a few that came and went without leaving an impression. When I saved off the above picture I found this picture from April 2009 in my flashlight folder. There are lights here I don't remember owning and I don't seem to have anymore, like the large silver Maglight, the small silver Fenix E1 in the upper left (I don't know what this even is, but I had closeup picture) and the second CMG infinity (probably an ultra). As technology progressed, like many folk here, I sold or gave away a bunch of lights, but also kept a few early ones like the CMG, Arc and HDS B42 just to remember what the early tech was like. In 2009 there were still a few hotwires in the photo, but I was surprised there were no 4Sevens lights, so I searched my Gmail and it appears my first 4-7s order was November 2009 and until the recent Prometheus order the last David Chow 4-7s order in 2012.

*Cave Dave's Collection - Circa April 2009*


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 24, 2021)

Nice!


----------

